# FOTOS SATELITALES DE CIUDADES PERUANAS



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Yo espero que no crezca mas sino que se ordene y re ordene donde se requiere...

Thread old, actualicen imagenes satelitales a ver... sino está para candado forte...


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Yo espero que no crezca mas sino que se ordene y re ordene donde se requiere...
> 
> Thread old, actualicen imagenes satelitales a ver... sino está para candado forte...


Tienes razòn Sky, y como nada puede hacerse ante la explosiòn demogràfica, por lo menos que crezca ordenadamente.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Para tomar en cuenta a las ciudades entonces hay que tomar en cuenta todo lo que la conforma, es decir los distritos y todo, en Arequipa hay distritos que pertenecen a la ciudad por ejemplo el distrito de YANAHUARA que practicamente va hasta por detras del Misti y además creo que no se han tomado zonas abitadas, además que entre las chacras de Arequipa hay pequeños poblados que hacen parte tambien de la ciudad, se han volado a Tiabaya, El Huayco, Socabaya, Sabandia, Characato, Todo el cono norte que ufff esta ya casi hasta Yura, la parte de la variante de Uchumayo, en fin ahora preparo yo una imagen completa


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

el mapa de aqp en google earth fue actualizado hace unos mese y creo que es de agosto de este año x lo cual el toro mapa ya esta desfasasdo ya que creo que es el del 2005 o 4


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> el mapa de aqp en google earth fue actualizado hace unos mese y creo que es de agosto de este año x lo cual el toro mapa ya esta desfasasdo ya que creo que es el del 2005 o 4


Podrias ayudarme porque quiero sacar una foto satelital completa, pero seria muyy grande  ayudame y dime como podriamos hacer


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

el de trujillo tdvia no ha sido actualizado hace años.

chocaviento me refiero q las fotos satelitales de trujillo no han sido actualizadas como si en arequipa.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> el de trujillo tdvia no ha sido actualizado hace años


:? no entender hno:


----------



## Eduardogt (Nov 29, 2007)

Ebesness said:


> Estas en lo cierto Jaime, la linea blanca en la foto de Chimbote es Nuevo Chimbote. La parte que separa la cuidad son los pantanos (prohibido construir ahi) y el rio Cramarca. Chevere el thread.


seee es veldad; pero el Rio LACRAmarca y es en donde desemboca el rio Santa

saludos


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Excelente "chocaviento", serìa ideal ver fotos actualizadas de como ha ido evolucionando el àrea metropolitana de Arequipa; espero claro que no hayan depredado la campiña sembrando cemento.

"E"


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> :lol:


:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?:?


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Si hay diferencia de tamaños, Chequeen las fotos del google, ambas actualizadas al mediados del 2006. se ha considerado solo la concurbacion o continuidad urbana (por eso excluido la capital del distrito de yura)








Eso de 400Km2 del plan de trujillo es algo extraño, a lo mejor incluye el area total de los distritos metropolitanos, lo mismo pude observar en el PD de Arequipa en el 2002 que da como area metropolitana 2696km2 a Aqp








Ya pronto actualizo chiclayo y lima


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

jpaulg said:


> Si hay diferencia de tamaños, Chequeen las fotos del google, ambas actualizadas al mediados del 2006. se ha considerado solo la concurbacion o continuidad urbana (por eso excluido la capital del distrito de yura)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelente info, gracias "jpaulg", por lo menos ya se conocen estimaciones metropolitanas de Arequipa, ya que la pàgina de la municipalidad nada dice.

Dime, el Plan Aqp21, donde puede ser descargado?, gracias.

Y felicitaciones por la actualizaciòn!!!!

"E"


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

En la foto se estan comiendo parte de la Esperanza y parte de el Porvenir.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

No he comido nada, solo se considera lo urbano y continuo. ^^ pero si creen que falta algo "considerable" por favor enmarquelo y si pueden me envian el archivo kmz que google genera para superponerlo y comparralo con el mio. 

Gracias Elmer , Si deseas conocer mas del AQP21 puedes descargarte este archivo del mismo servidor del MPA
http://200.60.49.130/noticiasimagenes/817_1.pdf (el Primero)
....
http://200.60.49.130/noticiasimagenes/817_5.pdf (este es de poblacion y densidad)
...
http://200.60.49.130/noticiasimagenes/817_15.pdf (el Ultimo)

Tambien puedes buscaren el google: plan director de Arequipa encontraras mas de 250000 documentos al respecto


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Entonces cuales son las conclusiones?

Cual es más grande? y cuales son las diferencias?


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Creo por lo que se ve, y por el detalle que bien ha echo notar Libidito, que ambas andan bastante parejas; por supuesto que a nivel poblacional Arequipa aventaja a Trujillo en algo mas de 36,000 personas a nivel metropolitano segun el censo de 2005 (793,359 de la Arequipa, contra 757,266 de Trujillo); pero en el caso de Arequipa tiene la campiña metida entre sus calles, lo que no ocurre con Trujillo (lamentablemente), que es una continuidad de cemento.

Por lo demàs, aunque me gustarìa, no me aventuro a asegurar cual de ambas es mas extensa; creo que mucho ayudaràn las cifras del censo de este año...habrà que esperar. Mientras tanto ojalà se animen a colocar actualizaciones de Chiclayo, Piura, Chimbote, Huancayo, Cajamarca y Cusco!!!!...:banana:

"E"


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

ELMER said:


> Creo por lo que se ve, y por el detalle que bien ha echo notar Libidito, que ambas andan bastante parejas; por supuesto que a nivel poblacional Arequipa aventaja a Trujillo en algo mas de 36,000 personas a nivel metropolitano segun el censo de 2005 (793,359 de la Arequipa, contra 757,266 de Trujillo); pero en el caso de Arequipa tiene la campiña metida entre sus calles, lo que no ocurre con Trujillo (lamentablemente), que es una continuidad de cemento.
> 
> Por lo demàs, aunque me gustarìa, no me aventuro a asegurar cual de ambas es mas extensa; creo que mucho ayudaràn las cifras del censo de este año...habrà que esperar. Mientras tanto ojalà se animen a colocar actualizaciones de Chiclayo, Piura, Chimbote, Huancayo, Cajamarca y Cusco!!!!...:banana:
> 
> "E"


Hola ELMER, ya vi los cambios que hiciste en el WIKIPEDIA de Arequipa estan muy bien gracias pero aun faltan mas cosas.

Tengo una gran duda, entre las fotos que pone Pauljp, no se parece como que no son tomadas a la misma altura. porque en la de Arequipa se ve la distribucion de las chacras pero mas pequeñas y en la de Trujillo se ven pero más grandes... no se tengo la duda.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Aunque este no es el thread de poblacion de las ciudades , aqui esta el cuadro oficial del inei








no se ajusta a las cifras que da elmer.

Chocaviento: Si bien no es la misma altura he tenido que ampliarlo hasta que cuadre todas la ciudades . pero ahi estan las reglas que dan la distancia exacta y se basan en coordenadas satelitales con un margen de precision del 99.97%
Definitivamente Arequipa es mas grande en extension en mas del 45% que trujillo, Otra buena fuente de referencia son los mapa de catastro urbano que maneja el ministerio de vivienda. y los mapas de las guias telefonicas que estan a la misma escala . Estoy haciendo estudio de las extesniones de Chiclayo y me parece que es la tercera ciudad en extension.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

jpaulg said:


> Aunque este no es el thread de poblacion de las ciudades , aqui esta el cuadro oficial del inei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si crei eso, ya que veia las chacras mas chiquitas en Arequipa lo que me dio una idea que fue tomada la imagen desde más arriba y la de Trujillo desde más abajo.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

jpaulg said:


> Si hay diferencia de tamaños, Chequeen las fotos del google, ambas actualizadas al mediados del 2006. se ha considerado solo la concurbacion o continuidad urbana (por eso excluido la capital del distrito de yura)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry pero esto demuestra q estemos en penultimo puesto en matematicas hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:

y no se x q a trujillo lo enmarcan solo el continuo urbano y a arequpa todo, tb incluye huanchaco asi como estas incluyendo al milagro x q son del mismo distrito y pertenecen a Trujillo. tb incluye chanchan q es parte de Trujillo, tb inluye al golf, ....

sguiendo su filosofia entraria hasta laredo, moche etc etc. jejeje


----------

